# Who Is Going to Dow International Medical College This Year (2013)?



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Where are you from?


----------



## palo123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey! I will be applying for DIMC. I am from Texas and will be going to Pakistan on July 16th to apply for ibcc equivalence.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I will be applying to DIMC inshAllah  but i dont know any of their dates and procedures


----------



## barcelonafan (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey, I will be going to DIMC this year. I'm coming from Toronto, Canada.


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey, I too am going to apply for DIMC but my main doubt is when will they ever start distributing application forms. I hope they do start quick!


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

The application forms can be found online on the Dow International website. Simply fill out in block letters, or fill it out on your computer. Scan the required documents, which are listed in the form and email it admission office. Hope this helps, and the application procedure has allready started so if you want to get that in as soon as possible it would be a good idea.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

I have been accepted through SAT II. I am coming from Kansas. Does anyone know if we need Ibcc equivalency as well?


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

yes i had seen the application form last week. thanks though, but what is the date for submission, i mean can i start submitting the form now itself? and what is the application form fees?
thanks in advance!

- - - Updated - - -

@Iamabcd : according to the eligibility criteria, you need to submit satII or equivalence certificate and since you have done satII you dont need to apply for ibcc, but yes if you are applying to other colleges also then you need to get the equivalence certificate. and are you sure you got accepted by Dow university,congrats for that!

​


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

IAMABCD - On the website it says DIMC only requires an IBCC equivalence of 60% OR a minimum of 550 scores SAT-II in each of Biology, Chemistry, or any other subject could be Math or Physics. Congrats on your acceptance.

FCBfan - Looking at previous forms there is no specific date for submission, you can submit your forms whenever but I presume that it would be a good idea to submit them asap admission is done on a rolling basis. Secondly if you don't have the IBCC or your SAT-II scores what you can do is pay a US$600.00 admission fees and then submit you're IBCC or SAT-II when you receive them. Good Luck.


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for your information! Well, are there any scholarship programs in DIMC?


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Im not one hundred percent certain but from what I know they dont give out scholarships to overseas/foreign students it is mainly self-financed, but double check with them.


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks! i will surely check with them.


----------



## zhasan (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey everyone  
Im from Texas and I'll be attending DIMC in December in the new batch, ill be going to Pakistan on December 10th to get all the evaluations done. I'm also looking for a roommate (female) to room with so if anyone knows anyone please let me know or if someone wants to room please let me know  (pls private message me or reply on here)
Looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Good to know there are some people attending DIMC this year. 

Does anyone know what the start date for classes is? when is the inauguration and all what date do we have to be there by? I'm planning on getting there by mid November hopefully its not too late. 

AT zhasan, I think there's an open group on Facebook with the name DIMC I would suggest joining it and then asking one of the females admins over there to help you out with looking for a room mate I'm pretty sure they must have some idea as to how they can pair you up with another female student. Just message them and ask. Hope this helps.


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what the start date for classes is? when is the inauguration and all what date do we have to be there by? I'm planning on getting there by mid November hopefully its not too late. 

Anyone?​


----------



## Waleed90 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've heard that 8th batch semester 1 starts early December.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Waleed! Thank you for taking your time explaining the newcomers about DIMC! On the website it says that the new session will begin on December 30th...?
I've emailed them, but unfortunately like many previous emails, they probably ignored it. The website is out of date!


----------



## Rayya23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello
My name is redha, I will be coming from Doha,Qatar. I had emailed Dr.Tayyaba and got a reply , she told me that the classes start from 30th december! So its better to reach Pakistan by 20th of december or so. I am also looking for a roommate(female).


----------



## Siddy (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey I'll be going to DIMC this december too insha'Allah!
I'm from the UK and would love to get to know some girls who are going there.


----------

